
How to panic a current grsecurity kernel as any user - hsileng
https://twitter.com/marcan42/status/724745886794833920
======
Sanddancer
Responding to criticism of a patch by blocking a user feels just...childish.
Doubling down on that childishness by first blocking anyone on twitter who
likes/faves that tweet, and then by switching your twitter account to
protected feels even more childish. The Grsecurity team needs to calm down
here, because they aren't giving an appearance of a professional team with
exchanges like this.

~~~
tptacek
I promise you that "the grsecurity team" does not care whether they have the
"appearance of a professional team".

~~~
smegel
What do they care about?

~~~
voidz
Being respected for what they _do_ bring (the best Linux kernel hardening
patches and support tools); not being a jackass or treating them like
jackasses when stuff like this turns up; not moaning about it and acting all
fingerwavy when fixes are ready queued up; and about ending the poor financial
support. It would really help if the bigcorps and professional users of this
extremely usefus patchset help out financially.

The security field comes with many bloated egos, jerks and big heads and in my
opinion blocking is a great way of hardening. Not childish by the least.

Grsecurity needs and deserves to be financially supported. If anyone who reads
this is in a position to do so (I am not), please consider supporting the
team's hard work and the ability to use their (free) product that helps your
infastructure to stay safe.

------
unimpressive
".@grsecurity Did you seriously just IP block me on your site? Please tell me
this is a coincidence and you're not a 5yo throwing a tantrum."

Wow.

~~~
unlinker
It's not like his attitude was more mature.
[https://twitter.com/marcan42/status/724749571495075840](https://twitter.com/marcan42/status/724749571495075840)

~~~
Sanddancer
Yes, this was a petty pissing match. However, responding to criticism by IP
blocking him, and then blocking anyone on twitter who faves/retweets it is
just ridiculous.

------
Thaxll
When you look at his first tweet he seems pretty immature.

"Starting to think that the @grsecurity kernel is not suitable for prod. First
SIZE_OVERFLOW false +s, now panic due to a bug they introduced"

[https://twitter.com/marcan42/status/724740708104474626](https://twitter.com/marcan42/status/724740708104474626)

~~~
dgellow
Could you elaborate? It doesn't seem immature to me. From what I can see he
has good reasons to think that the grsec kenrnel is not something you want to
use in production.

------
ondeodiff
First, I thought it was funny. Second, WTF? GRsecurity totally reacted the
opposite

